# Aire At St Valery En Caux - Dangerous???



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi
Has anyone used this aire in a larger motorhome? 

I have read some of the reviews on the Camping Car Info website and a few suggest the approach road is dangerous. We are now 3.5m high and 8.5 long - is this aire going to be a no go for us?

Normally happy to take a gamble but the word dangerous does scare me slightly!

Many thanks

Sally


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

we've been there in a similar sized van and not had any problems, in fact I cannot think of anything remotely "dangerous" about it!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Its not worth the hassle 
Vuelettes Sur Mer is much nicer not far away


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Sally

We've never visited this aire, however from Google maps there doesn't seem to be a bridge over on the approach via the D79. Have a look at this:

http://www.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/2066-St+Valery+En+Caux

Cheers

Mick

ps if you do find one please let us know


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

been there 3m x 8m with bike rack no probs


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Its not worth the hassle
> Vuelettes Sur Mer is much nicer not far away


.......... and on your way to Vuelettes, on the D10, there's a nice little parking spot at 49.83483, 0.62603. By the river - very pleasant. I've overnighted there in my little van, not sure if you'd go undisturbed in aything bigger.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

We haven't been there this year but were there last May and it was great. The only thing I can think of as being 'dangerous' is that the access road is as the foot of a cliff. There are warning signs about the danger of falling rocks but there was no sign of any recent falls.
It's a great site if you like being by the sea!
Bill
P.S. - meant to mention that there were some larger MHs there - there's a tag axle in the pic below.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We would fully agree that the approach to this Aire is dangerous. In places there is insufficient room for vehicles in each direction and as you are approaching there is nothing between you and a drop into the harbour. Drivers coming away from the Aire and therefore on the safe side of the road never show any consideration for drivers on the harbour wall.
Once you have risked getting to the Aire, there is little chance of getting a pitch anyway.
Plenty of better Aires in the area.
Gerry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I can't think of anything dangerous about the the aire apart from the quayside approach which has no barriers to stop you wandering over the edge into the oggin, similar to most quaysides in France.

Probably an appropriate description of the aire would be 'cosy'. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is this the one that the "All the Aires" book
Describes as the "the nicest aire in France"?

Who does there research? I think it's one of the worst. Never stayed there but had a look on the bike they certainly pack em in!


----------



## MorrisMotorhome (Mar 4, 2009)

We were there last year. It was a nice Aire, but very busy.

I must say that I wasn't too happy negotiating the approach road. It would be very tricky if you met a van coming the other way.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> Its not worth the hassle
> Vuelettes Sur Mer is much nicer not far away


Not being pedantic but I think you might mean:
Veulettes-sur-Mer


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We called in there a couple of years ago and it was rammed packed. 

And I agree with the adverse comments about the approach road which is narrow, bendy and unguarded.

I'm not sure why this aire is so well rated in some publications. As said there are more attractive aires along that coast.

Steve


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies - sounds like we may be happier and quieter at an aire further along the coast.
Just need some sunshine now!


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We pulled in there a couple of years ago on a Saturday lunchtime. I was concerned about the report of a "dangerous" approach but everything was visible, unlike narrow, rock-edged roads which get me much more worried. Having done it, I would happy doing it again.

There are, I think, 2 sides of a triangle for parking, with the open edge facing the sea. We didn't stay because the vans were almost touching and there were 4 vans queueing for the next-to-be-vacated spot. It IS quite an attractive spot, almost on the beach, with a pleasant township approx 1/3 mile back.

We ended up at Fecamp, where one aire is on the quayside with good views over the marina and town. Fish market at the end of the quay, Gothic "Museum of Benedictine" in the town. Free parking with no time restriction.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

autostratus said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Its not worth the hassle
> ...


You win! but no prizes :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have used it a few times (7.3m coachbuilt) The access road is a bit tight but there is no way I would describe it as dangerous!! Sure its narrow in places but if you meet another MH (not common) then one or other simply backs up, something we all have to do at some time!! 

I love it there, yes it can be a bit of a case of "combat camping" at times because SO many MH'ers like to stay there (there has to be a reason for that doesnt there??), and yes you certainly do need to be able to manoeuvre your MH in very confined spaces at times but the location is just great!

If you are not very confident with your manoeuvring your MH in tight spaces then this is probably not the best Aires for you!!


----------

